# Let's see those Smoked Turkey tips, tricks, and ideas



## texomakid (Oct 25, 2018)

I'll be smoking a big ole turkey this year just trying to figure out exactly how I will do it. I know I will brine but I'm trying to decide if I leave it whole or Spatchcock? If you have any tips, tricks, or ideas please share them here? I want to WOW my family with a kick ass smoked turkey.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2018)

Here's one I did in my 22" WSM. It was my first.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/1st-try-at-a-smoked-turkey.274867/

Chris


----------



## motolife313 (Oct 25, 2018)

I think I maybe cut my turkey in half this next time I cook one. I wanna try a chicken soon and inject it with butter right before smoking. If that works good I’ll do it to the turkey. Or I’ll get some state fair turkey drum sticks and try those.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 26, 2018)

Smoked turkey is what got me into smoking.  Did my first 20 years ago.  Tons of ways to do it and all are good.  In the interest of complete disclosure, I prefer my TG bird not smoked at all.  My thoughts: whole bird is strictly for looks.  You sacrifice even cooking for it unless netting or trussing.  If you have the room hanging helps.  Spatch is better but better yet halving.  Easier to brine, move, etc.  Looks OK and better than spatch.  From here, brine, cure, rub?  Wet, dry, inject?  Slaughterhouse brine is popular and so is Pop's which is cured.  Some say no brine at all and rub all over.  I prefer cured no rub and inject.  A long smoked cured turkey is very decadent and too rich for TG dinner IMO.  Best to be served as appetizer or snack but there are those who do eat for dinner.  Drying the skin is essential and pellicle is in order. Most keep wood on the mild side, apple is popular.  Also blends.  This year mine will likely be a blend of cob, oak, and PM choice (old school country type).  Temps equally debatable but I go low.  Common pull IT is 160F breast.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 26, 2018)

Zwiller has hit this nail on the head there are many ways to do a turkey. It comes down to time it takes and flavors you like and with a large bird (and small bird) safety in handling it.

Warren


----------



## texomakid (Oct 26, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Here's one I did in my 22" WSM. It was my first.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/1st-try-at-a-smoked-turkey.274867/
> 
> Chris


Wow Chris, that bird was beautiful. I saw where you brought temps to 165 on the breast & 175 on the thigh. That's the area I'll be shooting for as well. How long did it take you to cook this on that WSM AT 325/350?


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks Tex, I didn't remember how long that cooked for. When I'm smoking in the backyard I'm kind of oblivious to the time. I just listen to the radio, play with pooch and enjoy small talk with the wife or whoever is over. Biggest thing to remember is to protect it from getting to dark(at least in our house). Since my wife likes the skin - I knew I couldn't bring in a black turkey no matter how juicy it came out. 

Let us know how you go about doing it - and post some pics.

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 26, 2018)

So far this year I've smoked 3 turkeys and almost never use the same process. I generally smoke 4-6 turkeys a year. I usually set 325F for my chamber target, then get close. 165F breast, 175F thigh, is my target, but it varies. Over the years I've spatched, wholed, beer canned, and turkey cannoned birds. Not much difference, actually. Spatch definitely cooks faster. The tricked I've learned in the WSM is point the breast opposite the vent side. The vent side will run hotter. 
1. January turkey. 18.98 lbs. 8% pre-brined bird from supplier so I did not brine myself. Spatched. Royal Oak Ridge briquettes over a used layer of Royal Oak lump. Hickory chunks. 354F chamber temp. Time to reach 167F in the breast, 175F in the thigh; 4 hrs 6 minutes. Tasted great!
2. May turkey. 16.29 lbs. Did not bother brining. Left bird whole (not spatched). Tried a new brand (to me) of Sonora mesquite lump charcoal. Not good stuff. Very uneven heating. Used a combination of hickory and cherry wood chunks. 167F in the breast, 160F in the thigh in 3 hrs 15 mins. Ended up parting the bird an hour after the smoke and nuking dark meat in microwave to finish. I didn't expect much from this bird, expecting to use the meat for soup, but it was so good we ate the whole thing and made soup out of the carcass bones.
3. September turkey. 16.06 lbs. Whole bird (not spatched). Did not bother brining. Royal Oak Ridge with mesquite chunks (use half as much mesquite as any other wood if you enjoy the flavor of mesquite). I put a grate in a paella pan and put the bird on the paella pan grate. Chamber temp 307F. 3 hrs 36 minutes to reach 163F in both breast and thigh. Covered with foil and towels and rested for an hour. This bird turned out fantastic; juicy, tender, and flavorful. My wife is a Texan who grew up on mesquite smoked meats so she loved it.

Bottom line: north of 300F, use the wood chunks you prefer, and for bigger birds (16 lbs+), don't bother peeking for the first 3 hours.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 26, 2018)

You've got some of the best tried and true "secrets" posted above. All I can say is, pick what sounds good to you and give it a whirl and you wont go wrong.

We are having ham this year for TG, but I am planning on doing a turkey cook soon also. I have wanted to completely debone a whole turkey. Brine that with cure, and smoke it 325' or so laid out flat- not stuffed, but basically like a boneless spatchcocked bird. This will be cut into strips for finger food for a football game. (Think boneless smoked wings).


----------



## navigator (Oct 26, 2018)

I did this one last night, it was a Jenny-O brand "Containing Approximately 8% of a Solution to Enhance Juiciness and Tenderness Solution Ingredients: Turkey Broth, Salt, Sodium Phosphate, Sugar, Flavoring." so I just rubbed it and threw it on at 325. It was done in 2.5 hours on the rotisserie. Was surprisingly juicy and tender.


----------



## texomakid (Oct 26, 2018)

navigator said:


> I did this one last night, it was a Jenny-O brand "Containing Approximately 8% of a Solution to Enhance Juiciness and Tenderness Solution Ingredients: Turkey Broth, Salt, Sodium Phosphate, Sugar, Flavoring." so I just rubbed it and threw it on at 325. It was done in 2.5 hours on the rotisserie. Was surprisingly juicy and tender.
> QUOTE]
> Rotisserie attachement on your 640? Man, I've got to have one!!!


----------



## navigator (Oct 26, 2018)

I was always a brine and spatchcock guy but the chickens and now the turkey I have done with the rotisserie have been even better.
No one here is ever that excited about turkey but they all want another one for thanksgiving now.

This is where I got it and here is a better look at it. 

Works great with the Meater too


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2018)

Unless you have to do the whole Norman Rockwell show and carve at the table...Do it ahead. Been cooking TG dinner since I was 15, that's 41 years now. Biggest complaint, smelling the bird cook and tasting as you go with the rest. I never really enjoyed eating when we all sat down, went smell and taste blind. My crew, as they got older, complained of the same from helping make the meal. About 5 years ago I started doing the bird and stuffing ahead. First I remove the spine, legs and wings from the breast. I make a big pot of Stock from the spine, neck and giblets. This stock is then used for gravy, dressing and soup on the weekend following. I start the leg quarters at 325 then an hour later, the Breast and wings go in. The bird parts come out together. The meat gets carved, panned then chilled. The Dressing gets made and put away raw. On Thanksgiving, all the remaining sides get prepped . The Gravy gets made, the Dressing goes in the oven at 325. 30 minutes later, hot Gravy is poured over the pan of meat, covered and it goes in the oven. About 30 to 40 minutes later the sides are done, the meat and dressing are hot and we all sit and really enjoy the meal with fresh senses not having smelled or tasted the food all day. Start to finish on Turkey day, I only spend about 3 Hours in the kitchen rather than all day...JJ


----------



## texomakid (Oct 26, 2018)

JJ Those are great suggestions. I will be cooking the Turkey early since we are driving to relative that live about 45 min away. Navigator, that is a beautiful bird. Thanks for the link to the Rotisserie set up. I'll have one on order within the next few days. That will get used a lot around here a lot!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2018)

Tex, 3 years ago was the last TG in NJ were my family and my brothers would be together before or move back to PA. I made two 20 pound birds as described. I made the hot Turkey in Gravy that stays super moist. And a second pan, no gravy, that went home with everyone there for the all important Turkey Sandwiches. Nice thing about my technique, you got big White Meat eaters? Cook an extra breast only. Pick up extra legs if Dark Meat is preferred. If you plan ahead, veggies casseroles, Sweet Potato Casserole with Pecan Crumble and others can be Heat and Eat. Other than Mashed Potatoes, you spend next to zero time in the kitchen and can enjoy your holiday...JJ


----------



## nanuk (Oct 29, 2018)

I do not know what it is, but in my oven, the bird needs to cook at least 2-3 hours longer than expected.  
Nothing worse than cutting into a 170* breast and finding pink juices running next to the bone.
I have not stuffed a bird in years. ALWAYS outboard stuffing.

the last few times, the bird has been cut up into pieces like ChefJJ says and it works great.  I also now have a BIG SS flat commercial pan that fits perfect into my oven.

I also bought a DEEP one if I need to make 5 gallons of Chili or sumpn.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 29, 2018)

Make this with the leftovers...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-duck-and-cauliflower-soup.269161/
I usually use wild ducks, but the original recipe calls for domestic ducks. I have made this with leftover smoked turkey and it is fabulous. This year, since I do not have any whole plucked wild ducks, I am using the wild turkey legs and thighs. Smoked them this morning and they are inda pot making stock and gettin tender. will make the soup tomorrow.


----------



## larry tiner (Nov 2, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> You've got some of the best tried and true "secrets" posted above. All I can say is, pick what sounds good to you and give it a whirl and you wont go wrong.
> 
> We are having ham this year for TG, but I am planning on doing a turkey cook soon also. I have wanted to completely debone a whole turkey. Brine that with cure, and smoke it 325' or so laid out flat- not stuffed, but basically like a boneless spatchcocked bird. This will be cut into strips for finger food for a football game. (Think boneless smoked wings).


Brown eyes victim, speaking of ham, have you tried the twice-smoked spiral ham recipes on here?  Everyone says it’s the best ham they ever ate.


----------



## larry tiner (Nov 2, 2018)

Browneyesvictim, speaking of ham, have you tried the twice-smoked spiral-sliced ham recipes on here?  I have, and everyone says it’s the best ham they ever ate.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 2, 2018)

larry tiner said:


> Brown eyes victim, speaking of ham, have you tried the twice-smoked spiral ham recipes on here?  Everyone says it’s the best ham they ever ate.



Absolutely Larry. They are fantastic that way! Turns your run-of-the-mill store bought hams into something special for minimal effort. But I have upped my game a bit further. First, I cure and smoke my own hams from scratch. I am using Dave Omak's injection method using phosphates as well as cure in a 10% solution. This year we raised and slaughtered our own hogs, so TG ham is going to be extra special this year. And speaking of turkey ideas... check out that turkey on post 73.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/phosphate-secret-weapon.278029/


----------



## texomakid (Nov 2, 2018)

It's test run weekend for Turkey! I bought a 10# Butterball 'Lil Frozen Turkey last night. I just finished thawing it out (Water method) and I mixed up a simple brine - 1 1/2 gal water, 1 1/2 cups Kosher salt, Mixed up a cup of water, cup of Maple syrup, and 1/2 cup of Jeff's naked rub. brought that to a simmer in a sauce pan and mixed it all up with some Ice. The Turkey is in the fridge for a 24 hour brine. Debating between Spatchcock & whole? Will probably make a rub/paste with butter & naked rub. Practice makes perfect, eah?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 2, 2018)

If it was me making it, that would be a Salty bird. Last 25 years, I have used 1/2C Morton Kosher in 1-1.5 gal of water. Unless that is your SOP, may I suggest only brining 8 hours then, pull, rinse and rest uncovered to form a pellicle. You also risk useless pan drippings as some salt is rendered during cooking...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 2, 2018)

Yep, I'm in 100% agreement with Chef JJ. Butterballs are already brined. I always check the labels of the turkeys I buy. They'll say something like "Prepared with a 4% (up to 8%) solution of (then a bunch of salts and phosphates are listed).

I actually like Butterballs, but lightly brine if I brine at all. Even with a fresh or natural bird, I go light with the salt, usually no more than 1/2 cup per gallon of water.

Salty birds make great gravy and soup though!


----------



## texomakid (Nov 3, 2018)

Well heck, I should have been here reading this last night instead of cooking Beef Ribs & Country style ribs (man they were good!) So...............I pulled the #10 bird after a 24 hour brine. Yes you guys are right, My bird said up to 8% solution. I've rinsed, spatchcocked, & dried and sat it back in the fridge for a few hours to try and get a little of the Pellicle going on that skin. It may be too salty when done but that's why I'm doing a test run this weekend. I plan to through it in the Yoder in a couple of hours.


----------



## texomakid (Nov 3, 2018)

You guys nailed it. Too much brine but not enough to ruin the meat. It's just a bit too salty. Other than that I'm happy with what I needed to know. I cooked this #10 Turkey to almost perfections. 1st 1 1/2 hours I cooked it at 275 and then I rotated the bird 180 deg and cranked it up to 320 for about 30 more minutes. Thigh was @ 170 and breast was at 160. I pulled it, rest 1/2 hr then I cut into the breast. PERFECT. So tender & juicy. I plan to cut the salt & brine time in 1/2 at least. Might only brine for 8 hrs instead of 12. Thanks for the tips on the brine. I got little doubt the next one will be spot on and by spatchcocking it I can cook it that morning & take it to Grandma's later that day! I was worried I wouldn't get enough smoke in it but there is a light smoky flavor to this bird. The ole' Yoder makes it easy.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 3, 2018)

Woo HOO! Congrats on the birdie!


----------



## nanuk (Nov 4, 2018)

Nice!


----------

